# Hunting Squirrel and Rabbit with Air Gun



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

I live in Central Texas and have spotted dozens of squirrels and a few rabbits on my property and I just wanted to know if it is legal to take them with a pellet rifle.


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Squirrels will depend on your city. Get a free booklet from any Academy or BassPro and look up for regulations.

Rabbits, YES, any day, any time. Also, pigeons, p-dogs, *****, possums, crows, and few others. You can use any mean and method to hunt any non-protected/non-game animal. License is still required though.


----------



## Hemi 426 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks bud :sniper:


----------



## Jr. Squirller (Nov 15, 2009)

yes it is, only if you are doing pest control. If you are just hunting them, you need a liscence. HAPPY HUNTIN' :sniper:


----------

